# gemeiner Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?



## schluffi (3. Aug. 2013)

Ich hätte da mal eine eventuell komische (oder naive?) Frage an die Experten hier:
Kann es sein, dass der __ Wasserschlauch in grossen Mengen ein ernsthafter Nahrungskonkurrent für meine __ Moderlieschen ist? Schliesslich hat er ja ein ähnliches Nahrungsspektrum wie die kleinen Fischchen. 
Zudem überwuchert er mir andere Pflanzen wie __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut, Wasserhahnenfuss und Co. regelrecht. Die anderen Pflanzen kümmern so vor sich hin, ihm scheint's bei mir zu gefallen. 

Der gemeine Wasserschlauch wuchert in meinem Teich regelrecht. Gestern habe ich den Schwimmbereich (8x5m 2m tief) regelrecht roden müssen. Der Wasserschlauch wächst vom Grund her stellenweise bis fast an die Wasseroberfläche - zum Schwimmen nicht so der Hit... Auch im Flachwasserbereich wuchert es. Ausrotten werde ich ihn mit dieser Aktion also ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Limnos (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Hi

Mich wundert zunächst mal, dass der Wasserschlauch bei Dir auch in größerer Tiefe vorkommt. Meine sind alle dicht unter der WOF. Aber ich denke nicht, dass er wirklich ein zu großer Nahrungskonkurrent für die __ Moderlieschen ist. Immerhin ist er darauf angewiesen, dass die Nahrung zu ihm kommt, während Fische sie im Freiwasser aktiv verfolgen und auch schnappen können. Das Problem ist: wie gut sind die Verhältnisse in Deinem Teich für die winzigen Krebschen. Haben sie genug Bakterien, Einzeller und Schwebealgen. Der Wasserschlauch ist nicht zwingend auf Mikronahrung angewiesen, es sei denn es handelt sich um ein stark nährstoffarmes (oligotrophes) Gewässer. Das wiederum wäre aber für beide, Fische und Wasserschlauch schlecht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## schluffi (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

boah, das ging aber schnell mit der Antwort - und das um die Zeit! Danke!

Doch, doch, der kommt aus 2 Meter Tiefe nach oben ... wickelt sich beim Schwimmen um die Beine - nicht schön! Gestern habe ich einen Teil rausgeholt und abgetropft einen 20l-Eimer locker gefüllt. 
Ich komme eigentlich auf die Idee, weil meine __ Moderlieschen zwar zahlreich sind aber auch relativ klein bleiben (zumindest scheint der Schwarm nicht "fetter" zu werden. Es sind etwa 200 Tiere in über 140 m3, sonst gibt es keinen weiteren Fischbesatz) 
Besonders mager ist der Teich leider nicht. Frag die Fadenalgen ... wobei das dieses Jahr schon weniger geworden ist. 

Ich habe seinerzeit die "Impfung" mit Wasser aus einem kleinen Waldbiotop mit nach Hause genommen. Sollte ich da vielleicht nochmal mit Wasser aus einem anderen Schwimmteich nachdoppeln oder kommen Wasserfloh und Co. überall vor?


----------



## Kuni99 (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Hallo,

mach doch bitte mal ein Foto von dem Wasserschlauch, es könnte eine Fehlbestimmung vorliegen. Es gibt andere Wasserpflanzen die nicht blühend ganz ähnlich aussehen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## bernhardh (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Fehlbestimmung bei einem Wasserschlauch? Die Bläschen an den "Blättern" werden wohl gut mit dem Auge erkennbar sein. 
Ein besonderes Merkmal: Beim rausnehmen aus dem Wasser hört man ein "knistern". Das sind die Fallen, wenn der Wasserdruck plötzlich weg ist.
@schluffi: Die Fadenalgen werden wohl weniger geworden sein, weil der Wasserschlauch mit seinem ernormen Wachstum ebenfalls Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zieht. Das sehe ich bei  mir in meinen Seerosenfäßern auch immer weider. In denen, wo Utricularia vulgaris wächst, gibts keine Fadenalgen oder dergleichen.


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es hier wirklich um Wasserschlauch geht. Es hört sich eher wie eine Unterwasserpflanze an. Ein Bild wär hilfreich.


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Hallo Barbara,

und wie "klein" sind Deine __ Moderlieschen denn?


----------



## schluffi (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Aaaaalso, ich war wieder Wasserschlauch aus der Tiefe fischen und hab dann auch grad noch Fotos gemacht:

      

Auch hier im Flachwasser wuchert der Wasserschlauch, dann setzen sich Algen obendrauf und zum Schluss ist eine geschlossene Algen/Wasserschlauchschicht entstanden durch die sich einzelne Seekannen-Blättchen und Blüten noch durchkämpfen können. 
  

Diese beiden Hübschen (__ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt?) habe ich auch jede Menge, aber nur im Flachwasserbereich:
  

Zu den __ Moderlieschen. Auf diesem Bild hab ich mal ein Grosses und die Kleineren drauf (ist allerdings nicht so toll geworden und rausfischen nur für ein Foto wollte ich sie nicht. 
 

Es sind 5-6 "Grosse" mit einer Länge von (geschätzten) 11-12cm und ca 200 "Kleine" mit 6-7cm und viel weniger Volumen. Mir scheint, dass sie sich seit letztem Jahr irgenwie nicht weiterentwickelt haben. Deshalb ja auch meine Frage mit dem Wasserschlauch.


----------



## bernhardh (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Hast du jetzt wenigstens den ganzen Wasserschlauch-Teppich rausgefischt?? Ist ja wirklich schon riesig...
Blüht der bei dir nicht?? Sind das auf dem Foto alles Seekannen Blüten?


----------



## schluffi (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*



bernhardh schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt wenigstens den ganzen Wasserschlauch-Teppich rausgefischt?? Ist ja wirklich schon riesig...
> Blüht der bei dir nicht?? Sind das auf dem Foto alles Seekannen Blüten?



... ich arbeite dran ...   Ich habe so einen 4m langen Haken, der normalerweise zum Obstbaumschütteln gedacht ist. Der Stiel meines Rechens ist nicht lang genug ... ich muss meinen Sohn mal mit Taucherbrille und Rechen nach unten schicken. 

Doch der Wasserschlauch blüht schon, aber auf dem Übersichts-Bild sind die Sekannenblüten. Auf dem Detailphoto oben im Beitrag sieht man die Wasserschlauchblüte.


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Hallo Barbara,

das der Wasserschlauch - im Gegensatz zu den anderen Pflanzen - so wuchert, deutet darauf, dass Du recht "saures" Wasser hast, den meines Wissens verabschiedet er sich bei zuviel Kalk im Wasser. Das könnte natürlich ein Grund sein, warum die Lieschen eventuell mickern. Der PH-Wert passt nicht. Hast den in der letzten Zeit mal gemessen?


----------



## schluffi (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Hallo Christine
Nein, die Wasserwerte habe ich noch nicht bestimmt, das werde ich aber bei nächster Gelegenheit mal nachholen. Ab morgen früh bin ich eine Woche weg, dann nehme ich das in Angriff. 
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Kuni99 (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Hallo,

okay, Wasserschlauch stimmt schon mal. Allerdings ist auf dem fünften Bild links ein __ Tausendblatt und rechts eine Armleuchteralge zu sehen, jedoch kein __ Hornkraut. Etwas seltsam ist das schon, denn Wasserschlauch und Algen vertragen sich eher nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## schluffi (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Uuuups stimmt, das sind ja Armleuchteralgen - wer hat sich eigentlich den Namen ausgedacht? Von denen habe ich einen regelrechten Unterwasserurwald im Flachwasser. 

Ich hatte ja am Naturgartentag zwei Studenten der Umweltwissenschaften von der ETH Zürich hier, die ihre Bachelorarbeit über Naturschwimmteiche schreiben (die Arbeit bekomme ich, wenn sie denn fertig ist). Die Beiden haben auch Wasserproben genommen, die an der Uni ausgewertet werden. Ich frag' mal nach, ob da schon was bekannt ist. Das ist dann eine Auswertung von Ende Mai 13, die von einem professionellen Labor gemacht ist (nicht so Stäbchentests) 
Ich bin auf die Ergebnisse echt gespannt. 

Das mit dem Wasserschlauch ist erst dieses Jahr so heftig, letztes Jahr waren es eher Fadenalgen. Wobei das eine freischwebende Art war, also wie grosse grüne Wattebäusche, die nirgendwo festgewachsen waren. Dieses Jahr eher "richtige" Fadenalgen und die Armleuchteralgen.


----------



## Andreas A. (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Dass der __ Moderlieschen Nachwuchs nicht größer wird, kenne ich auch. In einem neu angelegten Teich habe ich im ersten Jahr Moderlieschen eingesetzt, die sich wahnsinnig vermehrt haben, wohl auch deshalb, weil noch kaum Feinde den Nachwuchs dezimieren konnten. Der Nachwuchs blieb sehr klein, wahrscheinlich Nahrungsmangel.
Als ich vor einigen Jahren in einen "eingefahrenen" Teich Moderlieschen eingesetzt habe, musste ich den Jungwuchs seperat aufziehen, da sonst kaum ein Jungfisch überlebt hätte. Die Jungen sind dann später zu "normaler" Größe in dem Teich herangewachsen. In dem Teich ist auch jede Menge Wasserschlauch.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Hab auch einen gemeinen Wasserschlauch, der liegt immer in der Gegend rum, sodaß ich stolpere :
Guckst Du :


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Hi Jolantha,

ja ja, der ganz gemeine schwarz-rote 1/2" Wasserschlauch.rh 
Mir hat gestern daheim die gelb-grüne 3/4" Verwandtschaft auch ein Bein gestellt als ich mal wieder an der Moorbeetreaktivierung war. Wär beinah in den Teich gekippt

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: gemeiner  Wasserschlauch als Futterkonkurrent?*

Hsllo Barbara

Dein obiges Bild zeigt links __ Tausendblatt und rechts die Armleuchteralge. Was den Wasserschlauch in der Tiefe angeht, so wird er wohl wegen einer Überfülle von Pflanze nicht an die Oberfläche gelangen können. Deine __ Moderlieschen sehen gar nicht kümmerlich aus. Mit Wasserflöhen einen Teich mit Fischen zu impfen bringt wenig, da sie schneller verzehrt werden, als sie sich vermehren können. Ob daran auch der Wasserschlauch einen nennenswerten Anteil hat, ist schwer zu beurteilen, ich würde es aber bei dem obigen Bild des Teichs nicht unbedingt mehr ausschließen. Wenn Pflanzen, auch erwünschte, so wuchern, hat sich das Gleichgewicht natürlicher Teiche verschoben. Die Gründe dafür sich wahrscheinlich nur schwer zu ermitteln, da oft kleine Ursachen große Wirkung haben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

